# Signature?



## westarrr (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey,

I was wondering if anyone is bored atm...
And has good skills on making sigs
Soooo...
Could anyone make me a kickass sig?

*Interests:* Final Fantasy Tactics (a2), Disgaea, Avatar(james cameron), bloody

interests are sorted by most liked ~ also liked but not as much

Thx


----------



## prowler (Apr 28, 2010)

Yo dog http://gbatemp.net/t113443-avatar-request-thread


----------



## westarrr (Apr 28, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Yo dog http://gbatemp.net/t113443-avatar-request-thread



BARK BARK!


----------



## westarrr (Apr 28, 2010)

ok , moderators, feel free to close this 1


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 29, 2010)

westarrr said:
			
		

> ok , moderators, feel free to close this 1


----------

